# Pixels - Exklusive Featurette mit Game of Thrones-Star Peter Dinklage



## FlorianStangl (27. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Pixels - Exklusive Featurette mit Game of Thrones-Star Peter Dinklage* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Pixels - Exklusive Featurette mit Game of Thrones-Star Peter Dinklage


----------



## Panth (27. Juni 2015)

Finde die Idee mit den Pixels reichlich merkwürdig ... aber bin ein Fan von Dinklage^^


----------



## Phone (27. Juni 2015)

Sowas schlechtes hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen da helfen auch keine "Stars"
Jedes mal wenn ich Den Trailer im Kino sehe denke ich mir "Euer Ernst?" ^^


----------



## Wynn (28. Juni 2015)

Phone schrieb:


> Sowas schlechtes hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen da helfen auch keine "Stars"
> Jedes mal wenn ich Den Trailer im Kino sehe denke ich mir "Euer Ernst?" ^^



Dann haste den Trailer noch nicht gesehen ^^




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VN5kSsnLATg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

